# Top 3 cars Question..



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Curiosity time DW,

If money was no object and you were taking delivery today, what would be your top 3 cars? The first 2 must be current or past production and the last must NOT be… And WHY?  I’ll kick off of course 

1.	Audi R8 V10 Plus Coupe – The R8 has simply been my most favourite car since it first came into being. For me it is perfect. Supercar performance, Ubermodel looks and as far as I am concerned amazing value for money as it packages all of this along with great build quality and reliability. I was lucky enough to drive one for a day (along with a DB9), thanks to a lovely present from my wife. It confirmed all of the above for me.
2.	A Jaguar XJ fully loaded – Such a beautiful, luxurious car that would be perfect for the normal family drive/ going to work. Why would you pay so much more for anything else?
3.	The Batmobile – Well I cannot think of a single reason why not! Brutish, awesome, bulletproof and bristling with tech..

:thumb: Ben


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ookay, Er, probably a Nissan GTR with a few mods maybe... for a nice subtle daily :lol: 

Definitely a 6R4 Bi turbo, or Bi supercharged! Surely a comedy hypercar if ever there was one.

Grannys runabout shopper with a mid V6 and 4wd, chuck in a couple of turbos, and even "limited" to 650hp from the near 1000 on offer, able to give a Veyron super sport a challenge to 60, and quicker to 100 so i read somewhere (4.1 secs :doublesho)

That is a fast box! especially for the mid eighties.

And maybe K.I.T.T. although, having your car tell you how noisome your post hangover farts are might get a bit old...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Ookay, Er, probably a Nissan GTR with a few mods maybe... for a nice subtle daily :lol:
> 
> Definitely a 6R4 Bi turbo, or Bi supercharged! Surely a comedy hypercar if ever there was one.
> 
> ...


Like it James! great answers - Jeez I remember the 6R4's bloody great engine where the back seats used to be!.. This is what i like about this sort of thread! Immediately the replies make you think " Oh .. err. yes I should have said that!" 3 choices is never going to be enough is it?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

- Alpina F13-based B6biturbo for everyday use

- a Porsche speedster because... just because

- The Lexus from Minority Report


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> 3 choices is never going to be enough is it?


Maybe not, but its a cool idea for a thread that will run and run :thumb:!

Nice choices on your part, Perry too!

Love the 6R4, especially the twin turbo rallycross variants, perfect for the UK, can only manage about 120, but gets there fast as 

4wd for adverse conditions, and a largely plastic shell, easily replaced when the terrible road surface/stone chips get too much!

Theres a guy round here with a 2wd replica, driving along one day, boring my mates about 6R4's and we were all blown away when it passed us going the other way!

4 posts in, and ive ruined the thread, sorry!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine would be in no particular order

TVR Tuscan

Aston Vanquish

Rover Mini Cooper Sportspack in Tahiti Blue


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Mine would be in no particular order
> 
> TVR Tuscan
> 
> ...


You're bending the rules a bit Natalie :lol:

Ben


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

SBM said:


> You're bending the rules a bit Natalie :lol:
> 
> Ben


I didn't read it properly  

If I flutter my eyelashes a bit will that help


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Aaah yeah! (gets coat)


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Porsche 917
Bugatti Veyron SS

The Batmobile from the Dark Knight.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

GT-R litchfield Stage 6 (http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/Nissan-GTR/nissan_gtr_performance_packs) - Everyday car, and because destroying EVERYTHING is just worth it

Convert my C2 to an S1600 - because again, destroy EVERYTHING!! And C2's are AWSOME 

Sebastian Vettel Gran Turismo X1 Red Bull (



) - Because I can!!


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice twist on a common question there, I like it!

Mine would have to be as follows:
Koenigsegg Agera R in white,
Morgan Three Wheeler

And The Aston Martin CX75 for my 'not in production' model


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

my modest garage would have.....

VXR8
Range Rover Super Sport
Supercharged Atom


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My Garage would contain a replica Hot Shelby Mustang,"Eleanor" type, an Aston Martin Vanquish, 

with Sly Stallone's "Cobra" Mercury lead sled, :thumb:

good idea for a thread!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Jaguar e type.

Shelby gt500.

Mercedes SL gullwing.

Again no order. There the first that shot into my head.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

JamesCotton said:


> GT-R litchfield Stage 6 (http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/Nissan-GTR/nissan_gtr_performance_packs) - Everyday car, and because destroying EVERYTHING is just worth it


Lol. Just been looking through the specs. 1100cc injectors yikes


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lister Storm, (always liked them)

Bugatti Veyron SS

any V12 f1 car from back in the day


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

That stupendos lamborghini hammond test drove on sundays top gear.

A fully sussed world drift spec slag

Panspeed time attack rx7


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I didn't read it properly
> 
> If I flutter my eyelashes a bit will that help


Done!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great replies so far guys and girls - really enjoying the mix:thumb:


Thank you all
Ben


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lamborghini Veneno
Ferrari California
Aston Martin DB5


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lamborghini Veneno
> Ferrari California
> Aston Martin DB5


OMG there is some CLASS there! :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lambo aventador 

Rs500 cossie 

Bumblebee !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

1. BMW X5 M-Sport (current shape) - always loved the X5 & think that it has the features of a Range Rover Sport but compacted into a mean & sporty looking machine.

2. MK6 Volkswagen Golf GTI - well.................always loved the Golf & the MK6 especially I just love the shape of (those round curved front lights) & it ticks all the boxes for me! :thumb:

3. Ford Granada Scorpio - always had a weird thing for these heap of $hits! :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Jensen Interceptor , because they're cool.
Citroen DS 19 or 21, or possibly a Citroen SM because they're cool.
Finally, a Jag E type, because they're cool.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Jensen Interceptor , because they're cool.
> Citroen DS 19 or 21, or possibly a Citroen SM because they're cool.
> Finally, a Jag E type, because they're cool.


I sense a theme here! :thumb: and yes agreed very cool


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Lambo aventador
> 
> Rs500 cossie
> 
> Bumblebee !


A mighty fine 3!:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Pagani Zonda R
Koenigsegg ccxr
Mclaren f1


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mclaren p1, koeniggsegg agera r, hennessey venom gt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Pagani Zonda R
> Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8
> Bentley continental


Sneaked out of your room to use a nurses computer again Rodney?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Aston Martin Vanquish (new one)
Porsche Cayenne GTS
KITT from Knight Rider


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Sneaked out of your room to use a nurses computer again Rodney?


Unless the nurse is hot and a man, I think not  Oh and you're not a nurse


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nowt fancy for me:

Porsche carrera gt for the noise it makes
Scooby 22b
Elanour


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ferrari 599 GTO. My favourite car of all time it's just so cool 
R34 skyline with an unlimited modification budget 
And probably an Audi rs6 for a daily drive  or an r8 if I was impractical


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Ferrari 599 GTO. My favourite car of all time it's just so cool
> R34 skyline with an unlimited modification budget
> And probably an Audi rs6 for a daily drive  or an r8 if I was impractical


Got to be Impractical 

Ben


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

1. Ferrari 250 GT SWB Competizione
2. Porsche 964RS
3. Audi Sport Quattro S1 Group B rally car.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Aston Martin one seven seven. 
Ford f150 svt raptor 
Jaguar xj220 (concept version with the V12 not the road car with a V6)


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> not the road car with a V6


What! the V64V derivative from a certain MG rally car? (gets coat again)


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd have my dirty daily, lancia delta integrale








My weekend car, Lamborghini siesto elemento








And for fun, a peugeot 308 t16 pikes peak


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> What! the V64V derivative from a certain MG rally car? (gets coat again)


The V12 version was a 6.2 litre twin cam (developed just for this car) and came with a longer sleeker body and 4 wheel drive. 
The car was designed to be V12. It was when ford brought them out they spoilt the fun. Shortened the wheel base. Took away the 4x4 and fitted the V6. 
Imo it should have stayed V12.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Willows-dad said:


> I'd have my dirty daily, lancia delta integrale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pics backing up your choices!
That lambo on TG was insane! £1.95M and NOT road legal! phew!
cheers
Ben


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

My Housemate has taken a look at this thread and their choices are:

1. AC Cobra 427 from 1967
2. E- Type Jaguar but must be original, in black with beige interior with red trim!
3. Lady Penelope's FAB1 complete with Parker!

Nice one!:argie::wave:

Ben


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> The V12 version was a 6.2 litre twin cam (developed just for this car) and came with a longer sleeker body and 4 wheel drive.
> The car was designed to be V12. It was when ford brought them out they spoilt the fun. Shortened the wheel base. Took away the 4x4 and fitted the V6.
> Imo it should have stayed V12.


Definitely! Ah well, bloomin penny pinchers :lol:! The V6 was a relative of the 6R4 motor, again with twin turbos, but i agree the concept car was way better!

Some great choices on here, like Ben said, you end up kicking yourself thinking "why didnt i choose that?!" Delta Integrale, Cobra... Theres a guy round here with a Delta Integrale 16v too, mind you its always up on ramps !

(Having run out of coats, just leaves)


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

my 3
peugeot t16 rally car (wow)
volvo fh16-750hp i do like a good truck
and finally chitty chitty bang bang i do hate queues

cheers darren


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

'Twisted' Landrover Defender - I live in the middle of nowhere and quite fancy a bit of stylish, mental, über practicality 

Weismann GT MF5 - have always loved these crazy stylish german coupes, never seen one on the road, makes it more desirable !

Not in Production - Well I would really like to see a different variation of my favourite car I've owned. Would like to own a BMW E92 345d with x drive. They make the drive system available on left hookers, but apparently the conversion is too expensive to bring then to the UK. Plus would love to see the 45d engine in taking it to the next level


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

audi rs4 will never get bored of that car

aston martin vantage

bumblebee


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> audi rs4 will never get bored of that car
> 
> aston martin vantage
> 
> bumblebee


I must admit If I wasn't in love with the R8 the RS4 would be my first choice!

Ben


----------

